# Broadcast berechnen ??



## janosch (1. Juni 2003)

Hallo !

Wie berechnet man die Broadcast Adresse von folgender IP-Adresse:143.93.128.0/19 

mfg janosch


----------



## tuxracer (5. Juni 2003)

Hy Janosch

Also Netzwerk ID 143.93.128.0/19 bedeutet das selbe wie wenn Du bei der Subnetmaske von links 19 gesetzte bits hast.

Das Heisst
111111111 11111111 11100000 00000000
was umgerechnet in Dezimal bedeuten würde 

Dies ist nun die Subnetmaske
255.255.224.0

der dazugehörige Broadcast ist die höchste zu diesem Subnetz gehörende IP Adressse, die aber nicht verwendet werden kann

die errechnet sich dadurch, indem Du die Netzwerk ID Adresse die Du hast mit der Subnetmaske die wie oben genannt errechnet wird logisch undierst

das heisst 

0 + 0 = 1
0 + 1 = 0
1 + 0 = 0
1 + 1 = 1

Netzwerk ID
10001111 01011101 10000000 00000000

SubNet
11111111 11111111 11100000 00000000

broadcast
10001111 01011101 10011111 11111111

das heisst 
143.93.159.255


----------



## mkleine (3. Februar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von tuxracer _
> *Hy Janosch
> 
> die errechnet sich dadurch, indem Du die Netzwerk ID Adresse die Du hast mit der Subnetmaske die wie oben genannt errechnet wird logisch undierst
> ...



Meines Wissens muss aber die Inversion der Subnetz-Adresse logisch mit der Netzwerk-ID verodert werden, nicht die Subnetz-Adresse undiert! Im vorliegenden Fall ergäbe das 

10001111 01011101 10000000 00000000
00000000 00000000 00011111 11111111
----------------------------------------------------------
10001111 01011101 10011111 11111111
143           .93              . 153           .255

statt 143.93.159.255.

Grüße
Matthias


----------



## Hagen Oppermann (3. Februar 2004)

*Pinguinrennfahrer hat recht !*

Ich komme auch auf 143.93.159.255

1000 1111 | 0101 1101 | 1000 0000 | 0000 0000 < 143.93.128.0
1111 1111 | 1111 1111 | 1110 0000 | 0000 0000 < /19
1000 1111 | 0101 1101 | 1001 1111 | 1111 1111 > 143.93.159.255

Hey Mathias, es ist das Selbe, wenn man das Originaln "UND" verknüpft bzw. die Negation "ODER". Du kommst aufs selbe Ergebnis, hast dich bloss beim umrechnen vertan.

10001111 01011101 10000000 00000000
00000000 00000000 00011111 11111111
----------------------------------------------------------
10001111 01011101 10011111 11111111
143             93               159             255

m.f.G. Hagen 
(man möge mich verbessern)


----------



## mkleine (3. Februar 2004)

*Re: Pinguinrennfahrer hat recht !*



> _Original geschrieben von Hagen Oppermann _
> *Ich komme auch auf 143.93.159.255
> 
> Hey Mathias, es ist das Selbe, wenn man das Originaln "UND" verknüpft bzw. die Negation "ODER". Du kommst aufs selbe Ergebnis, hast dich bloss beim umrechnen vertan.
> ...



Stimmt, ich habe falsch umgerechnet. Aber tuxracer hat keine UND-Verknüpfung gebildet, sondern eine Äquivalenz. Für UND Verknüpfungen würde gelten:

1 UND 1 ist 1
1 UND 0 ist 0
0 UND 1 ist 0
0 UND 0 ist 0

Er hat aber gebildet (und dies ja auch so definiert):

1 <=> 1 ist 1
1 <=> 0 ist 0
0 <=> 1 ist 0
0 <=> 0 ist 1

Er hat es nur (meiner Ansicht nach fälschlicherweise) als Verundung bezeichnet statt als Äquivalenz.

Grüße


----------

